# My poem.



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

My poem isn't about horses but i want to know what people think of it. Australian People will understand it a little more that people from other countries.

*The farmerâ€™s rains*

I am a simple farmer
No more humble than that
I live in Victoriaâ€™s harsh plains
And I live off the land
Not only supplying food for my family 
But for Australia

I'm in strife
This drought has broken the land
And no more does it grow its luscious foods 
For my family or Australia
I canâ€™t sell the farm 
No one wants it

My dad got through hard times
Now I pray I can too
But time is running out
Rain is scarce
With animals thirsty
No tucker to fill their bellies
Slowly selling them off

I cant bring myself to move
The family love it here
But the dams low
Cracked and burnt
Maybe we just canâ€™t survive
But still I pray everyday
To end out pain

A tear no grown man should shed
Comes rolling down
I look out the window
I cant believe my tear filled eyes
I run out to the kids
Shout to the Mrs
The rains have finally come.


----------



## babilonegirl(fr (Mar 10, 2007)

it's beautiful
it's some quotation you know in the end of your posts?

the air of the paradise blows between the 2 ears of a horse 

all the happiness of the world is on the back of a horse


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you so much...my teacher say my poems sometimes lack meaning :roll: so its good to hear some positive feed back sometimes!  

Thanks for the quotations too :wink:


----------

